# Screw gun



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2011)

How much torque and what speed do I use to drive a deck screw into a 2 X 4 with a screw gun


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Less of both if you pre-drill.


----------



## cgwendling (Feb 18, 2011)

If it's alot of 3" screws I'll use a 6 amp or greater corded deck gun spinning at 2500 rpm or less. If it's just a few I'll use my Makita 18v 1/4" impact driver.


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

1/4 inch impact drivers work wonders for just this. No need to predrill unless its on the end of the board, but it will save on the batteries and reduce the likeliness of bit round out, especially with a phillips bit.


----------

